# Crit my portfolio?



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

Clicky heeere

I'm using this portfolio to apply for some design programs at my school.

Any feedback much appreciated <3


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Great portfolio Carlene, you've got a range of skills that will do you well in business. Good luck in your endeavours, I am sure you'll be very successful :happy:


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Dharma! Much appreciated.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

everything looks like they work!


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

The lunch boxes look nicely done, but the finishing could have been better if you had painted them. You could also use a sandpaper on the logo to get rid of those rough edges and cracks.

I would drop the _Morphed Identity Icon_ because it doesn't add much to your portfolio and the vector looks odd and auto-traced. Same thing with the _Empirical Observations: A Real-Life Comic_, because the typography choice is really bad, the spacing in the third panel is way too short and the white spaces are unbalanced and too static for a comic.

The drawings are typically what you learn in the first drawing classes in a design course. Although they're not good it may be interesting for a school application. But I would drop the skeleton one though, it's definitely not as good as the rest.

I really liked the diversity in your portfolio. You have some great crafting work there and a few good graphical pieces (specially the _Adbusting RayBans_) that can make up for the lack of quantity.

I'm talking in a professional sense here. Maybe for a school application the more the better, but it's usually not the case. I've analyzed a lot of portfolios where the students had some great works, but they've also decided to put in a few awful ones, and it greatly ruins the overall impression of the portfolio.

Anyway, good luck with your application. You definitely deserve to be accepted. roud:


----------



## VanVinci (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice.

I really enjoyed the novel idea behind the Empirical Observations Photo Stills Comic strip.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

Whoah I forgot I made this thread. Thanks for all your replies! 

Anyway I got into both the programs I applied for, yay! Here's to more art/craft learning. 8)


----------



## Ash84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Really nice  So many different styles and ideas


----------

